# Dometic Windows



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Afternoon Folks,

Does anyone know how Dometic D/G Windows are constructed? While cleaning our new(used) van today I discovered that one of the windows is coming away from the bodywork. Its only on one corner but I don't want it to get worse. I'm assuming that the outer frame and the inner frame are secured by screws or somesuch to create a sandwich effect but before trying to dismantle I thought I would ask if any of you good people have ever taken one apart. 

Caulkhead


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

the windows are normally fixed from the inside

you will need to remove the frame work on the inside of the van that holds the fly-screen & internal blind

If your camper is a couple of years old I suspect the non setting mastic that originally fixed & sealed the window in place has oozed out

thus giving movement to the outside frame when you apply pressure to it by pushing it

this will have to be resealed to prevent water ingress


----------

